# Panama City Fishing



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey all P&S Floridians! This VA guy is going to be in Panama City for a week 16 June on business and wondering what is running and what bait n' tackle to bring to do some surf/pier fishing while there. I'll be staying at the Mariott Bay Point Marina complex. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#Northwest http://www.funandsun.com/1tocf/beachf/6/6b.html http ://www.baitnet.com/search.php?action=search&pagenum=1&terms=Panama+City+Floida&search_type=any&search_field=business&submit=Search+It%21 http://www.abfla.com/parks/maps/city.html#pc http://www.absolute-sway.com/rfa/april98/pompano.html http://saltfishing.about.com/gi/dyna mic/offsite.htm?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geocities.com%2Fyosemite%2F1133%2F http://www.florida-outdoors.com/fish.htm http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/fishing-reports.htm http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/charters/panamacity.htm((Alot of great info on this site)) 

I think you have your reading cut out for you. There are a lot of good links here from
what kind of gear, bait shops, places to fish, fishing reports and speices to target
You Asked.  
I guess I just wanted to see how wide the page would get.  
T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks a lot. Will have a look.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks a lot. Will have a look.


----------

